

DeviceDetector: A user agent parser and device detector written in Ruby - benzimmer
https://github.com/podigee/device_detector

======
benzimmer
Based on the extensive user agent library of Piwik
([https://piwik.org/](https://piwik.org/)) DeviceDetector is currently the
fastest user agent parser and device detector in Rubyland (benchmarks are in
the readme).

We built it for the statistics feature of Podigee, our little podcast hosting
platform.

